# Accutron help/info



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi all, I'm fairly new member and first-time poster in this section!

I recently dug out my Dad's old Bulova Accutron with a view to getting it back in service, so to speak. I'm not sure its got any great financial value; from my point of view its purely sentimental.

Anyway, a friend works for a high street repairers and he sent it away to their central repair hub. Unsurprisingly it came back with a nice letter saying thanks but sorry we can't help. Apparently the movement has had it. I can see the crystal needs replacing and there is some discolouration to the dial but I hoped that cosmetic issues would be my only concern. My friend made some enquiries while they had it and was told it had been sent to Bulova (I'm guessing their UK repair centre/agent) but they said they couldn't help either. So I guess my question would be is there any way I could salvage the watch? Are there any specialists who can repair these movements or even replace them? I'm not holding much hope out but I though it worth asking the experts here all the same. Thanks for reading and here are a couple of shots of the watch.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Go to the Electric Watches sub forum and click on the Electric Watches icon,,,,,


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

Robin S said:


> Go to the Electric Watches sub forum and click on the Electric Watches icon,,,,,


 Many thanks! I'll have a poke around over there.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Paul/Silver Hawk on this forum is one of the very few experts in repair and maintenance of these timepieces. Sure he will be along soon...


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

Robin S said:


> Paul/Silver Hawk on this forum is one of the very few experts in repair and maintenance of these timepieces. Sure he will be along soon...


 A fascinating site and a great resource! I now know It's got a 2182F movement in it. Looks like the battery has leaked at some point and the little tang from the movement to the - side of the battery had become disconnected (although that may have been done at the repairers?). Either way I'm more informed than I was earlier!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Buuk said:


> Either way I'm more informed than I was earlier!


 We are all about being informed... wait till tomorrow there will be the

Why is Wednesday quartz day

Should quartz be worn on leather

What watch would you wear on Wednesday if it wasn't quartz

and my fav

Does this quartz look good on a NATO :thumbsup:

Seriously though Paul/Silverhawk is the guy to sort out your Bulova


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

SBryantgb said:


> We are all about being informed... wait till tomorrow there will be the
> 
> Why is Wednesday quartz day
> 
> ...


 Ah, at last a steer on some of the harder-to-work-out acronyms I keep seeing on the forum! :clap: I've only got one quartz, a Swatch Envy that I've dug out to wear to work. I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow to post a pic of that. Needless to say it'll be on my wrist tomorrow (as it is now; I'm on call this week so technically I guess I'm still at work?!)

Seriously though, thanks guys for the heads up regarding Silverhawk. I did take a look at the repair section on the linked site but they aren't taking any repairs at present due to their backlog.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Second the recommendation for Silverhawk. He sorted my Omega f300 a few years ago and Accutron's are a speciality of his.

Just send him a PM and you'll have your dad's watch sorted in no time :thumbsup:

EDIT: Just seen that Paul is busy. There's another repairer on TZ but I can't remember the name. I'll track it down and let you know


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I haven't got any direct experience with him, or any affiliation either, but a quick search on here will show you that Silverhawk is definitely the man for the job. If I were you I wouldn't even bother looking anywhere else, just contact Paul and accept that the repair might take a while. There is a backlog for a reason mate, he is the best in the business :thumbsup:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Paul @Silver Hawk has done a couple for me.........first class work. The trouble is, that's why he is so busy. I have another one waiting to go when/if he is less busy.

Rob....


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

OK, so the fella on TZ-UK who also does quartz/hummers/Accutrons is username KeithT.

You'd have to register over there and give him a shout :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Paul (silverhawk) has timing equipment for these and is without doubt an expert on these if anyone can fix it paul can, he has done a number of mine and I trust him completely.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Same boat here, I PM'd Paul a week ago. Last week his website said the middle of April, it now reads the end.

Always plenty of praise for him, seems to be plenty of good feedback on his website too.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Should be "open" again soon.... :wacko:


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

Thats great Paul. I kook forward to dealing with you! Thanks again for all the replies guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

@Silver Hawk - define soon? artytime:

I've just checked your website


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Silver Hawk said:


> Should be "open" again soon.... :wacko:


 @Silver Hawk - define soon?? :tongue:

In all seriousness, is it likely to be soon or best to just keep checking your website for updates?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Those who don't know the Silverhawk story should be aware that Paul has become a *world recognised expert* on Electric watches of many makes and types.

That makes for a long wait list for work, as despite being Super SilverHawk, he only has one pair of hands to work with. If I had an Accutron needing fettled, I'd wait to get the top guy to fix it, and Paul is definitely the top guy. :notworthy:

No, he doesn't pay me for these recommendations, but he has done tricky stuff in the past for me! TOP MAN!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Damo516 said:


> @Silver Hawk - define soon?? :tongue:
> 
> In all seriousness, is it likely to be soon or best to just keep checking your website for updates?


 I've been a bit distracted with our house and my bikes over the last couple of months ---- all this good weather means I'd rather be outside than in a workshop. But it is raining today and I'm working on a few watches as I type.... Plus, opening website later today...I think


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

there is another option to "restoring" an early accutron watch. in the 80s', there was a quartz movement made to fit the accutron. watchmakers installed to eliminate the many problems with the tuning fork movement. you can save the proper one for repair and replacement. Vin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

vinn said:


> there is another option to "restoring" an early accutron watch. in the 80s', there was a quartz movement made to fit the accutron. watchmakers installed to eliminate the many problems with the tuning fork movement. you can save the proper one for repair and replacement. Vin


 Blasphemy :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> Blasphemy :laugh:


 ...and grounds for an instant ban? 

:tongue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Blasphemy :laugh:


 *STONE THE HERETIC !!!* *









*Though, being against violence, may I suggest that we arm the "Ladies" with heavy duty Rock Buns rather then actual stones :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, someone had to do it................... :laughing2dw:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

do your worst, the accutron watch company sold very good looking watches. the movements did not last long. vinn


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

vinn said:


> do your worst, the accutron watch company sold very good looking watches. the movements did not last long. vinn


 Eh? You sure about that? The Accutron hummers I have handled seem just as robust or well built as the Omega ones and I haven't noticed any particular failings with the movements, some of which are over 50 years old.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i can understand being faithfull to keeping it original, but in other collections, say classic cars, the clubs have allowed installing hydrolic brakes and turn signals. AS LONG as you can return it to originality. with watches --don't alter the case AND save the original mvt.. vinn


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Padders said:


> Eh? You sure about that? The Accutron hummers I have handled seem just as robust or well built as the Omega ones and I haven't noticed any particular failings with the movements, some of which are over 50 years old.


 I would say the Accutron 218 calibre is much more robust than the ESA tuning fork movements, as used in Omega f300s etc.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Silver Hawk said:


> I've been a bit distracted with our house and my bikes over the last couple of months ---- all this good weather means I'd rather be outside than in a workshop. But it is raining today and I'm working on a few watches as I type.... Plus, opening website later today...I think


 Website is opened and message sent via your site :yes:

To be honest I don't blame you with all the good weather you lot down there have been having...


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

One of mine is with the Master now.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Sent one of yesterday


----------

